# 2 months gone…still hurts



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

We lost our 9 yo male to hemangiosarcoma about 2 months ago. It was such a shock and it all happened so quickly. I live with regret each day knowing I didn’t get to spend his final days doing the things he loved. I’ve lost family members that didn’t hurt as much as the loss of Griffey. I still think about him each and every day and hope he’s up there chasing and endless amount of balls.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Griffey looks like he was well loved.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The pain slowly subsides but missing him will probably never go away. They remain part of your life forever. Hope you can stop the regrets. Hindsight is 20/20 and we can not live as if the dog can pass on any time.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a dignified gentlemen.
I agree, stop with the regrets, it's not what he'd want just remember all the good stuff.
It get's easier in time....


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

We lost our 9 y/o GSD suddenly to hemangiosarcoma as well. Its been 3.5 years and todays her birthday. She would have been 13. You’ll always miss him but the hurt will go away eventually. Just takes time.


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

OMG I am so very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine my life without my boy ( and I know of course this will happen) hugs to you !!


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Im so sorry for Griffey, I know how much this hurts, I have lost 2 boys to this, the last was so sudden playing one night with his frisbee (9yrs old) and next day saying goodbye as it ruptured and we were not aware as he showed no symptoms.

Im grateful atleast this was so quick for our boy but the shock to us made it harder to get over. The pain does subside after time but they never ever leave your thoughts.
They are with you for ever and Im sure Griffey is looking down smiling on the life he had with you and saying thankyou!

Regrets dont bring him back only make you feel worse, I know as I did this too - its only natural to think you have done something wrong but thre is nothing else you could have done.

Take care


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry for you and Griffey. I lost my first GSD to hermangio at 10 years+. It broke my heart. It will be 23 years this December. The pain of grief does get better, but I still miss him and tear up on occasion. I've lost three others since then. They all hurt, but that's the price of love. And it is worth it. All we can do is hope they are all pain free and having fun wherever they are now. And that we will be together again when our time comes.

Hugs.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Mwelsh03 said:


> I live with regret each day knowing I didn’t get to spend his final days doing the things he loved.


No regrets. I tried to do a bucket list of sorts for my guy and realized all he really wanted was to be at home with me enjoying looking out at his backyard, his domain, and snuggled up at night next to me in bed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I share the sorrow. This month it is one year since our big-boy passed away. I don't cry every day or as hard but the tears still come, now and then.

in fact it was one year ago today, Oct 29, although looking back I could see him struggling the past 3 weeks.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

Mwelsh03 said:


> We lost our 9 yo male to hemangiosarcoma about 2 months ago. It was such a shock and it all happened so quickly. I live with regret each day knowing I didn’t get to spend his final days doing the things he loved. I’ve lost family members that didn’t hurt as much as the loss of Griffey. I still think about him each and every day and hope he’s up there chasing and endless amount of balls.
> View attachment 592474


I am new to the forum and just 2 days ago I posted about my 6 1/2 yr old GSD " Brando" who had to be put to sleep on X-mas eve day from hemangiosarcoma. I never have heard about this but after reading your replies I see that it is more common than not. Every day recites a memory of the daily quirks that we all have come to love from this breed. I feel your pain.


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

Bear was almost 6 when he passed from this early this year.
The tears still flow freely. They are now. They leave such a deep impression on your life.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

WVNed said:


> Bear was almost 6 when he passed from this early this year.
> The tears still flow freely. They are now. They leave such a deep impression on your life.


And a huge hole in my soul. I could cry right now. Thank you for your words.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

I am very sorry for your loss. Yes, it is very painful to lose a loved pet. It will take time for the deep pain to lighten up. We lost our Shepherd on Mother’s Day and we miss her terribly. My wife tells me all the time that the silence of not having her is deafening. 

As for your comparison between a pet and human. My wife said she did not cry as much for her mother or father as she did for her beloved Shepherd.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My last girl, we were able to pick the day she was put to sleep; my vet came to the house and she's now buried in her favourite part of the woods in my backyard. Utterly fantastic dog.

It seems weird but because we were able to choose the date, I had my cry and picked up my older male puppy on the same day. It was impossible to feel sorry for myself with a new little life needing attention.

Worked for us....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A great book. Max is my heart dog I fear I will never have a relationship as I do with Max with any other dog. I worry how I will cope my health and all when it’s time for him to go to his next journey but I have no doubt we will meet again. It truly harder I feel as you get older. They help you through so much. He has helped me through so much. Each dog is there for different reasons and it becomes clear as life goes on. I do know that the animals and god do send us what we need to heal. You will be reunited one day together again. It will make passing less scary knowing they are there waiting to show you the way.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

seacoastcabinets said:


> I never have heard about this but after reading your replies I see that it is more common than not.


I know a lot of Shepherd people through breed rescue -- we stay in touch with adopters and have a big network. And one thing I've learned over the years is this:

You can divide lifelong German Shepherd owners into two groups. There are those of us who've already lost one or more to hemangio, and those who have yet to but eventually will if they own enough dogs. It seems to be impossible to own this breed over a lifetime and not experience this horrible disease at some point -- some folks get it on their first dog, some on their third or fifth. But with enough dogs, it seems to hit nearly all of us eventually, and sometimes more than once. Some vets call it "Shepherd Cancer" even though Goldens get a lot of it too. It sucks.

It's heartwrenching every single time.


----------



## Old Frog (2 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. Sadly because of their short lives all pets are just little tragedies waiting to happen. Six months may feel like forever but it's really not when it comes to grief. I had 5 dogs, all trained Agility competitors. It took me 12 years after I put the last one down to be able to start over with a new puppy 3 months ago. 😔


----------

